# renting a market stall



## plato (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi we are moving soon to Italy we have a house, codice fiscale etc. but need to earn a living. We are thinking of trading on the many open markets around our area, northern Lazio. Does anyone have any experience of this? For example who do you rent the stalls from? Do you need a licence? What are the problems? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------

